# Toro 3521 Repower.



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well its finally done. Stupid me forgot to take some Before pictures! It was very rusted though and the whole auger assembly was taken apart and repainted. I also had to put a new bushing in the auger gear case. Below is a short video of me testing it out in what snow we have left. It was throwing at least 10 feet with very little snow so I hope it throws a lot farther. Want to give a shout out to Shryp for answering some questions about the similar project he did.

Toro 3521 with new 212 cc Predator Engine - YouTube


Only problem I have right now is I need to do something with the shoot deflector. For some reason It doesn't want to "move" that easily and the handle isn't staying on the deflector.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

you can hear in the video that the governor on engine never even needed to pull the throttle open at all.

That engine has the ability to throw quite a bit of snow on that 21" machine. As long as your belts are tensioned correctly and the clearance between the impeller and the housing is good, it will throw the snow well as long as you can feed it enough snow. You did not have enough snow to evaluate the performance of the snow blower.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

CarlB said:


> you can hear in the video that the governor on engine never even needed to pull the throttle open at all.
> 
> That engine has the ability to throw quite a bit of snow on that 21" machine. As long as your belts are tensioned correctly and the clearance between the impeller and the housing is good, it will throw the snow well as long as you can feed it enough snow. You did not have enough snow to evaluate the performance of the snow blower.



Yea that was way to little snow to run it. Only being 1-2 inches at most I only had it running at about half throttle as well since the engine has not broke in yet. Still doing 10 feet without full throttle and very little snow is not much to complain at. Sure beats my single stage 5 hp.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

so how had was it to fit the predator motor on the small frame toro? did you have to change any pullys or just reuse the pullys of the 3.5 motor. is the 212 motor taller, did you have to get longer belts


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

The only change to the engine I made was the bolt that held the pulley to the old engine had a different thread than the new one. All I had to do was get the right thread count in the same size and everything bolted on. The bolt holes for the 3.5 are the same for the 212 cc engine and I used the same bolt to hold it on. Even the standard belts fit right back on. The engine may be a bit bigger. I had a little trouble fitting the belt guard between the shoot and the engine but I didn't have to cut it at all and once it got past that little part it went right on. I do think the engine is a bit bigger but the shaft is in the same exact position as the Tecumseh was which made it a pretty easy swap.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You should be happy. My 3521 threw quite nicely with the 6.5 Greyhound and that used stock pulleys and no impeller mods.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks colored eggs, i'm looking at a toro 421 that might need an engine


----------

